# Fitting an external tuning box to Renault3ltr DCI.Engine



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

I would be very grateful if someone could tell me the exact location of the fuel sensor which is apparently "close to the common rail" on the renault 3ltr engine (year 2006), I have been told that Renault like to play hide and seek with such equipment, this would certainly be the case here as it is not to be seen with a visual inspection.
Thanks, 
Bob.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I suggest you post your question here:
http://www.renaultforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=66974


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The "common rail" will be near the top of the cylinder head and looks like an enclosed metal tube with 4 smaller metal pipes running to each cylinder.
Have a look at the type of plug and socket fitted to your tuning box then look for the same. I doubt if there will be more than one that it will fit.


Trevor


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Fitting a tuning box to a Renault Master DCI.140*

On the suggestion of "gelathae" I joined the Renault forum and got the following answere to my problem which may be of interest to the other 81 members who viewed my post. In short Renault have excelled themselves in hiding the common rail and therefore the fuel sensor on the 3ltr. engine, making it a pain to fit the external tuning box, this in its self elliminates one of the advantages of this system. The person who replied went on to explain the Renault ECUs do not like the add on system and further stated that the ECU *would* show faults and in *extreme *cases could case engine damage, needless to say I do not intend to take this chance for a possible gain, so I am now looking at the option of a remap.


----------

